# Météo : c'est moi où l'app a disparue ?



## wilda (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Déjà bonnes fêtes à tous, récent propriétaire d'un iPad je suis surpris de ne pas avoir l'application météo qui est présente sur les iPhones.

J'ai recherché sur MacGé et sur le net et je ne trouve rien qui en parle, alors c'est moi qui suis mireux ou elle n'existe pas sur iPad ? :mouais:

Merci pour vos réponses.

Stef


----------



## arbaot (26 Décembre 2010)

y'a pas 

mais sur le store pour iPad : y'a une 60aine d'app gratuites et 159 payantes...


----------



## wilda (26 Décembre 2010)

Oui je sais .... Mais je l'aimais bien cette petite appli


----------



## arbaot (26 Décembre 2010)

moi je lui préfère celle de la chaine météo et winguru ou allosurf (bord de mer )


----------



## wilda (26 Décembre 2010)

Du coup moi j'ai pris Weather+ (gratuit) que je trouve joli mais je vais regarder ceux dont tu me parle, par contre je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi Apple a supprimer l'appli météo !

C'est pas bien grave mais bon il y a des décisions que je trouverai toujours bizarres


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas de météo, de calculatrice, etc... sur l'iPad. Weather+ est pas mal


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de météo, de calculatrice, etc... sur l'iPad. Weather+ est pas mal



Exact, et à propos de calculatrice je trouve celle ci super:
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/calculatrice-hd-pour-ipad/id364905554?mt=8


----------

